# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Αναβάθμιση Cisco 877w

## Kapnos

Καλησπέρα,

έπεσε στα χέρια μου το παραπάνω router και θέλω να δω μέχρι ποια έκδοση IOS και τo ανάλογο modem firmware και αν γίνεται να περάσω και το Configuration Professional. Σας παραθέτω show version:



```
Cisco IOS Software, C870 Software (C870-ADVIPSERVICESK9-M), Version 12.4(24)T8, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport
Copyright (c) 1986-2012 by Cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Sun 09-Sep-12 09:09 by prod_rel_team


ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YI4, RELEASE SOFTWARE


cisco_syntax uptime is 39 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c870-advipservicesk9-mz.124-24.T8.bin"




This product contains cryptographic features and is subject to United
States and local country laws governing import, export, transfer and
use. Delivery of Cisco cryptographic products does not imply
third-party authority to import, export, distribute or use encryption.
Importers, exporters, distributors and users are responsible for
compliance with U.S. and local country laws. By using this product you
agree to comply with applicable laws and regulations. If you are unable
to comply with U.S. and local laws, return this product immediately.


A summary of U.S. laws governing Cisco cryptographic products may be found at:
http://www.cisco.com/wwl/export/crypto/tool/stqrg.html


If you require further assistance please contact us by sending email to
export@cisco.com.


Cisco 877W (MPC8272) processor (revision 0x300) with 118784K/12288K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID FCZ123262WV
MPC8272 CPU Rev: Part Number 0xC, Mask Number 0x10
4 FastEthernet interfaces
1 ATM interface
1 802.11 Radio
128K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
24576K bytes of processor board System flash (Intel Strataflash)


Configuration register is 0x2102
```

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## JohnF

Μπορεί να πάρει c870-advipservicesk9-mz.151-3.T3 , ADVANCE IP SERVICES

----------


## Kapnos

Είσαι σίγουρος; Γιατί βλέπω στο site της cisco ότι θέλει 192/36 DRAM/Flash.

----------

